
Show HN: SongMarkers – Explore moments in music and curate your own - calflegal
https://app.songmarkers.com/
======
calflegal
SongMarkers is a tool for annotating moments in songs. It's a useful tool for
learning guitar solos, but you can use it for whatever you'd like! Stack is
React and Phoenix (Elixir).

